# fall turkey hunt



## Groganite (Nov 14, 2012)

Hoping to luck out with a tag for the northern region and was wondering How much of the area near Idaho is private and if it has a decent amount of birds


----------



## Idratherbehunting (Jul 17, 2013)

I'm hunting the Northern turkey as well. I have a friend that lives within Mendon in Cache Valley and I hear there are lots of turkeys along the foothills there, and I know I always see a lot of turkeys coming through Sardine Canyon, but they are always south of the highway. Good luck!


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

It's ALL private ground. You'll need permission from a land owner to hunt. If we get a lot of snow you might be able to catch a bird transitioning down if you can get a land owner to let you set up on the Western edge of his property...good luck on that.


----------



## whitepd01 (Aug 26, 2014)

If you have a tag you should have gotten an email from the state a couple days ago with specific instructions on the hunt. The area is VERY limited. I'd say 98% private property. You will need permission to hunt or you can figure out the 1-2 walk-in-access areas and hunt there with everyone else that didn't know this was a private property hunt. The state made that clear long before you bought tags. 

For what it's worth I have had very good success securing permission to hunt turkeys on private property. My guess is with this fall hunt many landowners will be more than happy to give you permission to kill these pesky problem birds. Finding the landowners and the birds will be 90% of the battle for this hunt. I'll be in the field Saturday morning with my boys. We have permission to hunt some perfect territory from a landowner I simply asked politely for permission and told him about the hunt. And if we don't find any birds there we will scout til we find them then track down the landowners and hopefully get permission to remove problem birds from their property! Good luck!


----------



## ajwildcat (Mar 27, 2008)

100% of the landowners I have gotten permission from have been more than happy to give permission as long as I was on foot and promised to leave things better than I found it. Also a gift card to their local steak house after you have hunted certainly helps to ensure that you can count on going back to that same spot for as long as you d like.


----------



## whitepd01 (Aug 26, 2014)

aj,
Don't let the secret out!

I send handwritten thank you notes every year to those who give me permission to hunt on their land. Even if I don't hunt there. And for the sweet spots, I do the same with a gift card, or box of .22 shells or something like that. You have to work to get permission and keep permission but that's just part of hunting. Kind of like scouting or anything else.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

I have a buddy who is a window/door salesman- So if you are driving around Idaho looking for a place to Pheasant hunt- if their out house has a new screen door or window- he has already sewed the place up.


----------



## gpskid (Jul 24, 2012)

*turkey tags*

I may be mistaken, but those tags went up forsale September 18th, and were gone in ten minutes.
If you haven't got your tag then you better follow up.
As for the areas, most are private, with the mild weather most birds may be out of the areas?


----------



## Groganite (Nov 14, 2012)

Thanks guys, looks like I'll be saving my turkey loads with any luck for the spring LE turkey hunt.


----------



## tigerpincer (Dec 5, 2009)

I've already killed my Fall Turkey. Eat your heart out boys.


----------



## ajwildcat (Mar 27, 2008)

tigerpincer said:


> I've already killed my Fall Turkey. Eat your heart out boys.


Dammmnitt, That's way bigger than the turkey that I turned into tag soup last spring. :mrgreen:


----------



## whitepd01 (Aug 26, 2014)

LOL!
It will be interesting to see how long it takes for the turkey's to come down into the hunt area. Also I need to check with some of the towns as we may be able to hunt in city limits with bow's in some of the towns. I live on the east side of Cache Valley so I rarely get over to the west side. I figure tomorrow will be much more of a scouting day than a hunting day. Then chasing permission. If we don't find birds we may just have to wait a month til the snow pushes them down.


----------



## whitepd01 (Aug 26, 2014)

So we didn't see a single turkey today. Everything still seems to be high up the mountain. The snow will push them down I'm sure. On a good note we found some pretty good territory to hunt in addition to what we already had. Pretty much spent most of the day just evaluating property and looking up property owners. Trying to find areas to glass from. My kids thought they heard some birds up the mountain a ways. Wish I could make it out tonight. With the storm it may have pushed a few down into the fields.


----------



## Damiani (May 23, 2013)

Found'em, still up in elevation


----------

